# painting the car, colors?



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

I on the way to be painting the car next week. Its goi in the shop for the body work and paintjob. My question is im trying to decide on colors. I want a dark color (car is black now) but the black is hard as shit to take care of. After looking at colors i like the nissan graphite metallic. Does anyone have this on ther car and if so do they have a pic?

thanks.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

If you're thinking of the graphite that came on the 5th Gen Maximas, a friend of mine had his 200SX painted that color.


























Looks great in person.

There's other awesome charcoals out there too. The charcoal that comes on the Acura TL is particularly nice.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

thats a sweet ass color, i wish my car looked that good.


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

onecloudyday said:


> I on the way to be painting the car next week. Its goi in the shop for the body work and paintjob. My question is im trying to decide on colors. I want a dark color (car is black now) but the black is hard as shit to take care of. After looking at colors i like the nissan graphite metallic. Does anyone have this on ther car and if so do they have a pic?
> 
> thanks.


paint it Pewter , the dark gray the Tampa Bucs have, similar to that of the Maxima. I had it on my old car It was clean


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

if you want easy to care for
you need a lighter silver


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ill tell yea the platnum silver color i have it soooooooooooo easy to take care of! i can not wash it for a month and you cant see the dirt.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

samo said:


> If you're thinking of the graphite that came on the 5th Gen Maximas, a friend of mine had his 200SX painted that color.
> 
> 
> Looks great in person.
> ...


 that is awesome :thumbup:


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

that is a real nice color there, That is kinda waht color im goin after also. I had seen in the color book the 1995 nissan graphite metallic and that is the color that i was thinking of chosing. It was a factory color for the car at the time. I mena i can pick any color i want just want to make it look good.


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

question? are those corner lights from liuspeed? I like the blacked out lights but like i posted before somewhere else , I own a set of the mossy clears (sitting in box for a couple of months now) but he was gona paint them for me but with his schedule i cant get it done by him until next year sometime. Has anyone done this yet to the corners?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

yes they are from liu, or at least liu sells the exact same set..He also sells those crystal clears that you have along with other goodies.

There are like 3 different sets of the corners as well. His page is in his sig. and one of the best people to do buisness with (although mossy is very good too)


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

i know he is great to do buisness with , my only problem is that he will only have time to paint them next year sometime ( busy man) and i would ike to do it now. When i bought them in the beginnning of the year sometime from mossy i didnt know that liu was selling the black painted version. thats why im asking if anyone has attempted to paint them?


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i think NISMO1997 painted his corners black


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

onecloudyday said:


> question? are those corner lights from liuspeed? I like the blacked out lights but like i posted before somewhere else , I own a set of the mossy clears (sitting in box for a couple of months now) but he was gona paint them for me but with his schedule i cant get it done by him until next year sometime. Has anyone done this yet to the corners?


Those corners are not from Liuspeed, although he sells the same sort of product. The corners on Jason's car, I believe, are original Nis-Knacks corners.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

damn thats an awesome color
what kit is that.. ? The rear looks GTR but not the front, the side skirts look GTR too but with some custom work if im not mistaken.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

front looks like its from the drift kit


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah i think so too


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I think I Like the Plastic stone Grey that Audi had on the TT... That would be a Bad A$$ color with C/F goods, shinny black rims, And dark tint... As a matter of fact that going to be my wifey's car...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ScorchN200SX said:


> I think I Like the Plastic stone Grey that Audi had on the TT... That would be a Bad A$$ color with C/F goods, shinny black rims, And dark tint... As a matter of fact that going to be my wifey's car...


that is an awsome color!............the cars ok too :thumbup:





how does she get the nice car?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

She Deserves better, But that is only what I can do for her right know. right know its our daily while I finish up my beast......


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ScorchN200SX said:


> She Deserves better, But that is only what I can do for her right know. right know its our daily while I finish up my beast......


ahhhhhhhhh.........aw thats sweet :thumbup:


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

does anyone have a 95 or 96 with the gray metallic paint at all? i would like jsut to see what it looks like. Its the factory color.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Jason's car has the Drift front, GTR sides with vents cut into them, and the GTR rear.

The Audi TT grey is known as Nimbus grey.

Another color to check out is VW's Silverstone. A bit lighter, but still very nice.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

onecloudyday said:


> does anyone have a 95 or 96 with the gray metallic paint at all? i would like jsut to see what it looks like. Its the factory color.


pete2.0 has a.........97? but it has the anthrecite grey color pm him and ill take a pic........i never know when that boy dosent have work


----------

